# Modified R34 pics



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Come on who got the best looking R34 here????????/


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hipogtr


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr
shin
blowdog


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Have yet to see it in the "flesh" but I gotta go with DCD & Bean: Hipogtr.


----------



## Mark Haylett (Jun 14, 2002)

*best 34*

Tim's NUR with the 19's or Mark ???? with the black 34 at Traxx which sits on the floor!!


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Mine...up for sale so you could join the gang


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Sumo R34.

looks the dogs danglies..










There are other totally cool cars on here but Andy's 34 gets my vote..

/Steve


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

Cem's 

No contest


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

sumo 34 is mad


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Tims T88 beast. One of the finest looking 34's I know.  :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Don't think i could choose to be honest....Hipo's, Shins, Cem's, Tims (both of them), Dino's, Ian's, Hugh's....there's so many to choose from.

The one that started it all off for me though, and the one that will always be up there as one of my fave's is Glen's old car - an inspiration to many i'm sure.

Think we need pictures of them all on this thread rather than just words.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Personally,

A mixture of Gio's and Dirk's cars would be my wet dream, with Glens bonnet thrown in for good measure.

Performance is what rocks my boat hardest though  

J..:smokin:


----------



## Thrush (Sep 14, 2002)

If I am correct, TOKYO is Glen Horncastle right? Then he gets my vote  I just love the presence that car has.... Subtle, yet evil as **** 

Tho that one (Andy's) looks just plain: Raaaaaa!!!!!!

I like this one too:










CheeRS
Matt


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

The one above is Ben Linneys, and is for sale

The car known as TOkyo was indeed owned by Glen, but was sold to Dave Stroud, which has subsequently suffered an engine failure, but has been rebuilt by Abbeys, and Dave is selling that one also.

Hope that helps.

James.

PS Glen currently has his white 32 and maybe one or two other 32's, assuming he hasnt sold them as well !!


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

Cem's is the number one for me. A close second being Shin's.
As far as engines go, hipogtr's is near perfect, I would only change the Top Secret text to blue instead of red, even if I had a million bucks to spend on a GTR.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Best R34 bar none :smokin: IMO 










( picture curtesy of Mario exvitermini.com )


----------



## big_wig_074 (Sep 26, 2003)

ooooooooh that top secret one gives me goose bumps


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Cars like that TS R34 GT-R question my priorities.

A pearl black R34 GT-R with white alloys is nice. Or a BB R34 GT-R with white alloys (also nice).


----------

